# The Highland Kilt worn by the CIC (Army)??



## THEARMYGUY (30 Oct 2004)

Does anyone know which kilt the CIC (Army) would wear when parading in Highland kit??  As members of the military and not of the cadets corps affiliated unit, I can't see them wearing the same as their cadets.  Please help if you can.  Thanks.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Oct 2004)

The Army Guy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know which kilt the CIC (Army) would wear when parading in Highland kit??  As members of the military and not of the cadets corps affiliated unit, I can't see them wearing the same as their cadets.  Please help if you can.  Thanks.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> The Army Guy



Maple Leaf Tartan would be appropriate for a corps not affiliated directly to a Highland Regiment.  It is worn by Cadet pipe bands, for example, not affiliated with a specific regiment.

CIC for the Calgary Highlanders dress almost identically to officers of the Regiment, so I'm not sure what you mean about "can't see them wearing the same as their cadets".


----------



## ouyin2000 (31 Oct 2004)

im sorry, but did i read CIC officers wearing the tartan/accoutrements of their cadet corps affiliated regiment? that is just wrong

i don't mean to be rude, but even though a CIC officer is part of the cadet corps, they are affiliated with the Cadet Instructor Cadre, which is it's own "regiment".

The Maple Leaf tartan is an acceptable kilt for the CIC to wear if they are attached to a highland regimental cadet corps, as that is the CF Tartan.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Oct 2004)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> im sorry, but did i read CIC officers wearing the tartan/accoutrements of their cadet corps affiliated regiment? that is just wrong
> 
> i don't mean to be rude, but even though a CIC officer is part of the cadet corps, they are affiliated with the Cadet Instructor Cadre, which is it's own "regiment".
> 
> The Maple Leaf tartan is an acceptable kilt for the CIC to wear if they are attached to a highland regimental cadet corps, as that is the CF Tartan.



Nonsense; if you are going to affiliate with a Regiment, then be part of the Regimental family and dress like it.  It's a sign of respect - both ways - to do so.


----------



## catalyst (31 Oct 2004)

Actually, if I'm not mistaken officers may wear the same dress as cadets as appropriate (and authorized by the CO, I'm sure)

I'll try and find the CATO later.


----------



## ouyin2000 (31 Oct 2004)

i have seen officers in the regimental dress as authorised by the CO, but i still believe it is wrong. Officers have their own dress regulations and i believe that if they wanted to wear the dress of their cadets's affiliated unit, they could go and join that unit themselves.

To me it is just wrong.


----------



## xFusilier (31 Oct 2004)

Whilst they may form a part of the regimental family, they are not part of the regiment.   The Cadet Instructors Cadre forms a branch of the CF and the dress regs are quite clear, they are to wear the dress prescribed in CFP 265 for thier branch.   There is no difference between a CIC officer wearing highland dress and me, a member of a line infantry regiment wearing highland dress, it's equally wrong.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Oct 2004)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> i have seen officers in the regimental dress as authorised by the CO, but i still believe it is wrong. Officers have their own dress regulations and i believe that if they wanted to wear the dress of their cadets's affiliated unit, they could go and join that unit themselves.
> 
> To me it is just wrong.



That's a dumb thing to say.  If they "join that unit themselves" they won't be teaching cadets.  Presumably the desire to do so is what put them in the CIC to begin with.

Sounds like a lot of sour grapes to me.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (31 Oct 2004)

Well now look at the can of worms I have opened!!  It was not my intention to create such a stir.  I was just wondering what was the correct tartan of CIC (Army).  You have all helped me greatly.  Thanks to you all. 

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Burrows (31 Oct 2004)

Question answered and the can of worms shall now be...SHUT before they start killing each other to get out.


----------



## Burrows (28 Jan 2005)

UPDATE: From: QDJB


In the Army MOC PIP, located at:  http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/pac/rcis/File%20Links/JOLC-MOC%20Land%20PIP.pdf

Chapter 2 Section 2 states:

3. The Cadet Instructors Cadre, now officially a branch of the services since 1989, has approved mess kit design, badges, shoulder titles (for the army) and belt buckles for each of the three services. CIC officers are expected to purchase approved items that are unavailable from the CF Supply System at their own expense.  CIC officers are not permitted to wear any other accoutrements other than those authorized by the CIC Branch. Prohibited items include, but not limited to, affiliated unit buttons and buckles, regimental unit cummerbunds, unit berets, cap and command badges.


----------

